# Follow on from Lincoln Rally



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
I was thinking of setting up a follow on from the Lincoln Rally,it would be at Tattershall Lakes Country Park in Lincoln,this will need to be pre booked and paid in advance,should be around 6.00 per night,price still be be confirmed,
WOULD THERE BE ANY INTEREST IN THIS,
George


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, But very date dependent for us. 

Keep us posted with details etc.

Much appreciated.

Al' ....


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I am going to Tattershall after the show anyway, could you try to get on the Woodland Retreat camp ground at the back of Duck Lake instead of the big field, it is a lot nicer weather permitting, everything that is on the big field is on this.. Plus it is half a mile nearer the fishing for mi poor old legs!.

So Woodland count me in, big field sorry count me out and I will see you there...

ray.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

We would be interested - but couldn't commit this early - will watch this thread -
Good to catch up with you both at Peterborough


----------

